# How to: Bore out Lug Holes to run Wobble Bolts



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope this helps :thumbup:






http://squarespokes.com/09/how-to-bore-out-lug-holes/

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


----------



## LDForget (Jun 15, 2011)

not using lube is poor drilling practices.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i could see air tools coming in handy here.. even then, this would worry me. :what:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Beginning of the video looked like an opening to a torture film. 

Nice work as always.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

LDForget said:


> not using lube is poor drilling practices.


Thanks!! I've updated that in the annotations and the write-up.. I was in a hurry and I'm a noob when it comes to drilling (yes ironic that i am making a tutorial, but at least I try 



foundubbedriver said:


> i could see air tools coming in handy here.. even then, this would worry me. :what:


 Lol I wouldn't recommend.. just use lubrication like people has suggested.



PSU said:


> Beginning of the video looked like an opening to a torture film.
> 
> Nice work as always.


:laugh: :heart:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

No offense, but this is more like "How not to bore lug holes."

WAY too fast of drill speed, with the incorrect bit, not indexed to the drill, with no lubrication, and no indexing to the face of the hub.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

JohnStamos said:


> No offense, but this is more like "How not to bore lug holes."
> 
> WAY too fast of drill speed, with the incorrect bit, not indexed to the drill, with no lubrication, and no indexing to the face of the hub.


 couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry guys.. will do better next time...


----------

